# TO MY HEAVENLY FATHER



## onefour1

*TO MY HEAVENLY FATHER*

Heavenly Father up above 
Touch me with your precious love
Teach me what I need to do
So that I may follow You.

I love You Lord with all my heart
You've been my help right from the start
Even when I strayed from You 
You knew exactly what to do.

You brought me back and made me whole
You blessed me and You touched my soul
It was Your son who died for me
T'was my Lord Jesus that set me free.

Thank You Father for sending Your Son
Thank You Father for all You've done
Let Your will be done with care
Heavenly Father this is my prayer.

by Joyce Helen Moore


----------

